# Javascript: HTML-Datei erstellen und auf Festplatte speichern



## marlem (14. Feb 2020)

Hallo,

ich entwickle eine PWA die eine Webseite auf Barrierefreiheit überprüft.
Das Ergebnis dieser Überprüfung möchte ich als HTML-Datei ausgeben und  auf meinem Webserver als Datei speichern.

Geht sowas? Wenn ja wie?


----------



## sascha-sphw (14. Feb 2020)

Am besten sammelst Du alle Daten (auf Grund Deiner anderen Beiträge gehe ich davon aus, Du sammelst die Daten Clientseitig) und schickst die dann an Dein Backend, welches dann anhand der Daten die HTML Datei schreibt und ablegt.


----------



## marlem (14. Feb 2020)

> Du sammelst die Daten Clientseitig) und schickst die dann an Dein Backend



Muss ich dazu node.js beherrschen damit ich das kann?


----------



## sascha-sphw (14. Feb 2020)

Das kommt drauf an in welcher Sprache Du das machen möchtest. Hier gibt es mehrere, JS mit nodejs, Java, PHP usw.


----------



## marlem (14. Feb 2020)

Ich würde es gerne mit JS machen, habe aber keine Ahnung wie das geht?
Kannst Du mir eine Webseite, Tutorial oder Youtube-Video empfehlen?


----------



## sascha-sphw (14. Feb 2020)

Für nodejs kenne ich persönlich nur https://expressjs.com/de/starter/hello-world.html. Aber ich bin hier (nodejs) auch nicht wirklich viel unterwegs.

Das erstellen einer HTML Datei geht denke ich am schnellsten mit einer Template Engine https://expressjs.com/de/guide/using-template-engines.html

Das abspeichern der Datei geht mit Boardmitteln https://nodejs.org/docs/latest/api/fs.html

Edit: Du kannst natürlich auch ohne express einen Server aufsetzen, aber ich finde express ist extrem simple.


----------



## marlem (14. Feb 2020)

Danke!


----------



## krgewb (9. Mrz 2020)

Hast du es geschafft?


----------



## marlem (9. Mrz 2020)

Mit Javascript noch nicht, aber mit PHP:

```
<?php
$HTMLDatei = fopen("AChecker_Ergebnis.html", "w");
fwrite($HTMLDatei, "<!DOCTYPE html>\n");
fwrite($HTMLDatei, '<html xml:lang="de" lang="de">' . "\n");
fwrite($HTMLDatei, "<head>\n");
fwrite($HTMLDatei, "<title> Marlems Accessibility-Checker - Analyse Ergebnis </title>\n");
fwrite($HTMLDatei, '<meta name="robots" content="noindex">' . "\n");
fwrite($HTMLDatei, "</head>\n");
fwrite($HTMLDatei, "<body>\n");
fwrite($HTMLDatei, "<h1>Marlems Accessibility-Checker - Analyse Ergebnis</h1> \n");
fwrite($HTMLDatei, "</body>\n");
fwrite($HTMLDatei, "</html>\n");
fclose($HTMLDatei);

?>
```


----------

